# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Воздушный рис (дутый рис)

## Денисовский Женя

Такой вопрос, готовил ли кто-нибудь воздушный рис? 

Интересует классический метод, о котором рассказывал Шрила Прабхупада:

_–Моя мать готовила отличный воздушный рис. У нее был особый котелок. С очень толстым дном, его можно было сильно разогреть. В котелок насыпали песок и сильно нагревали на огне. Затем досыпали рис и перемешивали. В горячем песке он раздувался. Затем его просеивали через сито, и песок высыпался. Просеивать надо было тщательно, чтобы удалить весь песок без остатка._

Хочется научиться делать, не пока не до конца ясно как его готовить, какой вид риса нужен. Может кто-то поделится опытом?

Шрила Прабхупада хвалил этот рис, говорил что это лёгкая и вкусная еда, что он очень хорошо подходит на завтрак, с молоком и фруктами.

***
Как готовят вьетнамцы:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYaQC4lkrY4&t=57s

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Это особый сорт риса, который раздувается при нагревании. В России я такого не встречал.

----------

